# Fuentes de voltaje



## Maurico (May 25, 2006)

Hola como estan, es q necesito q me aclaren o ayuden por un problema:
1- se tienen varias fuentes estas se deben interconectar pero no se si este genere un problema de cortos o caida de corriente, un sistema para hacer que estas se generen como una pero q no hayan cortos o daños en los montajes.
Gracias.
Mauricio


----------



## Juan Carlos López (May 27, 2006)

bueno, en primera tienes que decir como las vas a interconectar. si las conectas en serie el voltaje aumenta (conectandolas de forma correcta, claro), pero la corriente máxima que te va a dar esa conexión es igual a la corriente máxima de la fuente que entrega menos corriente. 

la conexión en paralelo te aumenta la corriente,pero el voltaje de cada una de las fuentes debe ser igual igual. una diferencia de un voltio o menos,ya es un corto circuito. esta conexión prácticamente no se hace a menos que las fuentes se hayan construido en un mismo aparato y utilicen los mismos tipos de componentes.

nos vemos luego


----------



## VichoT (May 30, 2006)

holas.juan. mira respecto ala conexión en // de fuentes si existe una diferencia de 1 voltio no explotaran si se conpensaran y algiun transistor de control trabaja algo alejado dela linea de diseño
si la diferencia es muy grande entre voltajes  ahy si que puede ocurrir el desastre.
BYE!


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Jun 4, 2006)

No digo que se vayan a quemar, sino que hay una corriente fluyendo entre ellas que se esta desperdiciando en forma de calor. Supongamos que tienes dos fuentes con transformadores de 12Vrms @ 30 amperes. Cuando te dicen eso quiere decir que es capáz de entregar un cierto voltaje (que no son los 12v, aunque asi debería de ser) a esa corriente. Supongamos que te garantizan 10V @30 amp. eso quiere decir que el transformador tiene una resistencia de salida R=2/30 = 66 miliohms. Ahora, tenemos estas dos fuentes y supongamos que la diferencia de voltajes entre ellas es de 1V, entonces la corriente que esta fluyendo entre ellas (aún sin conectar ninguna carga) es de I=1/(.066*2) = 7.5 amp, el cual es el 12.5% de la corriente total que pueden entregar (suponiendo que cada fuente es de 30 amp, entonces pueden entregar 60 amp idealmente). lo que quiere decir que estas desperdiciando aproximadamente P=12 * 7.5 = 90 watts en cada fuente, como la vez? 

Ahora, si estamos hablando de fuentes con mayor corriente, eso quiere decir que las resistencias serie de los transformadores son menores, por lo que la corriente de corto circuito (la que se esta desperdiciando al momento de conectar las dos fuentes en paralelo) será mayor. Y para empeorar las cosas, supongamos que las fuentes son de voltaje más alto, eso quiere decir que su voltaje a la salida no sérá de 1V, sino a la major de 5V o no sé. Por eso digo, cuando se paralelan fuentes, hay que pensarle. claro que no hay problema si se piensa en paralelar dos fuentes de poco voltaje a una corriente de 100mA verdad.


----------



## digitalgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Yo tenia entendido que las fuentes de tension no pueden ser conectadas en paralelo  a menos que tuvieran el mismo voltaje, asi mismo las fuentes de corriente solo pueden ser conectadas en paralelo y si se ponen en serie tienen que tener la misma direccion y el mismo amperaje.  Esas definiciones las encontre en libro de William Hayt, Analisis de Circuitos en Igenieria.

Sin embargo, ya hablando de un ejercicio en especifico (reduccion de fuentes de corriente) no entiendo si el arreglo que adjunto es posible; claro, ya que me piden el voltaje en la R2 supongo que debe ser posible, pero aun asi, no entiendo como se pueden reducir entonces, por que de los calculos que he hecho me da que Vr2=-4V, ya que reduci las fuentes de la izquierda a una sola fuente de -3A con flecha a la derecha, y las fuentes de la derecha a una sola de 1A con flecha a la izquierda.

Alguien me podria decir si eso esta bien?
Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------

